# Has anyone been able to get a block today? SUNDAY



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone been able to get a block today? I have been on it since 6 this morning and nothing


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Plenty of blocks available in Southern California.


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Plenty of blocks available in Southern California.


I'm here in Little Rock AR, and I have been checking all day


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

in Dallas I got an evening block surge rate


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Blocks were probably released on Saturday. I know in LA, blocks for Sunday and Monday came out first then the rest of the week.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Blocks were probably released on Saturday. I know in LA, blocks for Sunday and Monday came out first then the rest of the week.


but those blocks go for regular rates usually. hope you dont take those


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> but those blocks go for regular rates usually. hope you dont take those


Some were already increased rates because of Memorial day.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Blocks in Philadelphia didn't get as high on memorial day as they usually do on a regular day. However I did receive an email to expect more blocks this week.


----------

